# Keloid Scar



## mtrandel (Apr 17, 2008)

One of our doctors excised a keloid scar and then injected Kenalog into the wound.   What code would I use for the administration of the Kenalog?


----------



## Susan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Keloids*

We use 11900 for the injection.  Hope that helps


----------



## codegirl0422 (Apr 20, 2008)

we also use 11900 for the injection


----------

